# so i just got the mail and guess what was in there...



## woOzer (Aug 16, 2007)

yea boy! my lowryder2 seeds came in. gave me a rush when i saw it. so so happy. made my week.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2007)

*CONGRATS :aok: *


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 16, 2007)

all right woozer  grow me a fatty since mine are gone now at least show me a good pic , hey dont you start classes next week , i do monday really excited , good luck on them  BABIES wish ya a little mojo..........


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nicee!!

Do you live in the USA?

Cause I didn't think you were able to buy seeds of weed and all


----------



## woOzer (Aug 16, 2007)

jcolvv89 said:
			
		

> Nicee!!
> 
> Do you live in the USA?
> 
> Cause I didn't think you were able to buy seeds of weed and all




yes i do. ordered from dr chronic. came in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 16, 2007)

im growing LR#2's right now.  They are almos 5 feet tall.


----------



## ljjr (Aug 17, 2007)

woOzer said:
			
		

> yes i do. ordered from dr chronic. came in less than 2 weeks.


 
congrats woozer!

i always get my orders in 9 days or less to the usa from the doc. great stealthy service.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

and at 8 weeks from seed to bud you cant go wrong!.. our next grow strain if the doc agrees, good luck with them man


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 17, 2007)

Nothing nicer than coming home and finding a package waiting for you. 

Good luck growin' them


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2007)

WoOzer your in for a treat, ive been growing lots of them this year, and MrPuff, if your plants are 5ft tall, they aint Lowryder unless they are sitting in a 3 and a half foot tall pot lol


----------



## woOzer (Aug 17, 2007)

for a first grow i dont expect much. all i want is my plant to survive and i will call it a success. now if i get to get high to then its even better.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2007)

WoOzer, just plant in 8 x 10 in pots using a grow medium with food pre added that lasts 2 months and all you need to do is water them, they will grow to 14 - 18 inches and in the last week will fatten up, dont expect huge harvests but they give a decent buzz


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd pollenate the first crop....more seeds for next time without payin 40+ for ten each time. Just my 2 bits.


----------



## woOzer (Aug 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'd pollenate the first crop....more seeds for next time without payin 40+ for ten each time. Just my 2 bits.



you read my mind. im pollinating 2 or 3 girls. crossing some with the blue dynamite and some with the burmese kush. thats later on though. right now just 3 girls are getting pollinated and the rest will get smoked.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2007)

Im going to do that Mutt ...BUT... im waiting to do it with my last grow of the season so pollen isnt hiding anywhere in my greenhouse and pollinating fems i dont want pollinated, then over the non growing months i can give the greenhouse a good clean for next year.

Hippy


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 17, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> WoOzer your in for a treat, ive been growing lots of them this year, and MrPuff, if your plants are 5ft tall, they aint Lowryder unless they are sitting in a 3 and a half foot tall pot lol


 

Last time i measured the tallest, LR2 it was 36 inches from the soil to the 
top node. That was almost a week ago.  and the pot is about 12"s tall.
not sure. they are 13.5 quarts.

I would take pictures of them now, but they are in their dark cycle.   

Ill post picture after 7pm est when the lights come on..


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'd pollenate the first crop....more seeds for next time without payin 40+ for ten each time. Just my 2 bits.



Great reminder from mutt, lowrider cant be cloned so this is the only method of stretching out your value for money.

Anyone know why? or is it just a genetic trait in certain strains? ive only ever heard of this with lowrider


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 17, 2007)

Really I thought it be illegal to get the seeds


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> genetic trait


 
yep exactly man, its an autoflower. not dependant on photoperiod. The ruderalis part is what makes it this way. From what I gather (don't quote me) the original strain was developed from mexican ruderalis and northern lights or something indica. 
The only thing I can figure out is the NL indica part gives it that low profile and the ruderalis gives it the autoflower aspect. whole thing is under lock n key with good reason lol. only autoflower f1 out there. Seen where some peeps are trying to cross but only noticed them losing the autoflower part....I'll dig around and see if anyone is having luck crossing them good besides the pro breeders. Seen a few crosses a while back for sale. I'll shoot ya a PM if i find anything. 
Never tried to grow one as of yet, curious....but i like clones and dictating flower. call me a control freak. lol


BTW:
yes its illegal to get seeds, but they just get confiscated at the border. and send ya a little love letter saying to show up at some court to dispute. Just don't show up is all. lol Rare but does happen.
Almost everyone here gets orders successfully, just browse around you find out real quick who is reputable and who isn't


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW seen some crazy crosses for sale (NYCDXLR to name one), but can't find much info on how to cross and stabalize the autoflower.....that would be the tough part. Not an easy trait to isolate to cross I'm thinking.
I have seen masterlow and a few like that.....but they been around for a while.
I'll keep diggin, if I find anything I'll post it in the breeding section.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks mutt  interesting. Its definetly not a bad thing. I mean such short grow time is a godsend in some cases


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok here are the pictures.

I can't be 100percent positive, but im pretty sure they are lowryders.
I guess I can only rely on the reputation of the place i bought them from.
ie:  Dr Chronic/Nirvana.

These guys started auto flowering forcing me to put my whole grow
into 12/12.

Whole grow started with 600W Digital light MH, and now 1000w HPS.
Fox farm ocean forest soil, with FF grow big, big bloom, tigerbloom,
open sesame, beastie bloom and Cha Ching(haven't used yet)


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey mr P.. I wasnt doubting you in any way, its just i've read on a few sites things such as "Lowryder was developed for extreme rapid growth (8-9 weeks from seed to bud!), uniquely short height (will grow no taller than 12 in!)"

Strange.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Hey mr P.. I wasnt doubting you in any way, its just i've read on a few sites things such as "Lowryder was developed for extreme rapid growth (8-9 weeks from seed to bud!), uniquely short height (will grow no taller than 12 in!)"
> 
> Strange.


 
Yea i thought the same thing.  But they are in grow schedule.
These LR's were germed/planted 1st week of July..
Should be ready to harvest @ about first week of August.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

its been a while since then.. are you saying theyre not ready?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Oops

They'll be ready in the first week of SEPT..

sorry.. was high this morning..


----------



## woOzer (Aug 18, 2007)

i guess the genetics of this strain aren't as stable as people thought. either way it looks like she's going to do you good.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

yep. I just dont wanna put 6 in the same tank thinking they might grow bigger than a fat cola each lol.

Awesome though, I was high thismorning too lol :smoke1:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Riz
You thinking of growing lowryder?

Hippy


----------



## the_riz (Aug 21, 2007)

sure am. in a month or two anyway.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Riz

This is how ive been growing them, i grow the seeds in the seed pots in this pic till they are 2 weeks old, they will show sex at 2 weeks, i then transplant 3 plants to the long green pots in the picture, the pots are 24 inches long, 7 inches wide and 6 inches deep, 3 plants per long green pot, lowryder#2 does not make a huge root ball and the pots have plenty of room for roots, i have no idea if your a hydro grower or not, but this is how i work the lowryder#2 in a greenhouse and it would work perfectly well as an indoor grow, im harvesting 6 plants every 2 weeks, what i have is like a mini factory in my greenhouse :hubba: 

Hippy


----------



## the_riz (Aug 21, 2007)

Aweosme man! thanks very much.

Yep we grow NFT. and while we were able to fit 3 full size plants on our floodtable im sure we could fit 6 lowriders. 6 plants every 2 weeks sounds awesome, although i think we were just gonna do 6 once.

One question though, are they sensative to nutes or slight PH change etc? Also how much do you normally get off 6? id imagine about the same as 2 full sizers?

thanks for the tips man


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

I use pre nuted medium, it feeds the plant for 8 weeks, lowryders harvest at 9 weeks, so its just like a normal plant and no feed just water the week before harvest, my water here has a ph of 6.4 so its just tap water im using, as for harvest weight, i average 10 - 12 gms of dried weight per plant, (30 - 33 gms fresh bud) 2 - 2.5 ounces from 6 plants every 2 weeks will keep me satisfied  , some plants produce more than others, more light, bigger bud, just nute them as you would any other MJ plant, ive noticed the week before harvest the lower leaves start to yellow as if they are N deficient, you shouldnt have that problem, i only get it because the nutes in the grow medium have been used up, but as they harvest at 9 weeks, i dont bother or worry about it.

Hippy


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 21, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I use pre nuted medium, it feeds the plant for 8 weeks, lowryders harvest at 9 weeks, so its just like a normal plant and no feed just water the week before harvest, my water here has a ph of 6.4 so its just tap water im using, as for harvest weight, i average 10 - 12 gms of dried weight per plant, (30 - 33 gms fresh bud) 2 - 2.5 ounces from 6 plants every 2 weeks will keep me satisfied  , some plants produce more than others, more light, bigger bud, just nute them as you would any other MJ plant, ive noticed the week before harvest the lower leaves start to yellow as if they are N deficient, you shouldnt have that problem, i only get it because the nutes in the grow medium have been used up, but as they harvest at 9 weeks, i dont bother or worry about it.
> 
> Hippy


 

Hippy, 

Try using some Nutes.
You can get alot more yield from the LRs if you do.
From the looks, i might be getting a OZ per plant, at least.
Main cola is huge and growing fast and other bud sites
are getting very juicey.

I dont have the link.. But Joint Doctor the creater of LR's
have a how to grow LR's, and he uses/recommends Nutes,
Flowrering nutes at week 3/4.  

And i think it stated, that someone had like
a mind boggling 64g, dried yield.:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi MrP
I get an ounce per plant, but thats not dried weight lmao, 6 plants, 7 ounces wet = 2 - 2.5 dried cured weight

Hippy


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 21, 2007)

Who do you guys recommend buying seeds off of that I won't get into any trouble with?


----------



## woOzer (Aug 22, 2007)

i ordered from dr chronic without a problem. ships real fast too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

Good luck with your babies and I hope each is a girl.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

I ordered from a UK site, so i cant help you lol

Hippy


----------

